# Preserving feathered hides



## Seneschal (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey all,
My uncle just sent me about seven or eight full ringneck pheasant pelts. I use them for garment and costume making. I can't use them in this condition though--the flesh has been scraped off of the inside of the skin and it has been treated with...something, which basically amounts to salting it for 3 weeks. However, I want to finish tanning it into leather, preserving the feathers. Does anyone know how to do this without damaging the feathers?
Thanks,
Sen


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

NativeTech: Preserving Bird Wings, Tails, or Talons
Maybe these options will help?


----------



## Seneschal (Dec 12, 2008)

Lake Windsong said:


> NativeTech: Preserving Bird Wings, Tails, or Talons
> Maybe these options will help?


Those are interesting, and I'll probably look into the cornmeal thing, but for the most part the hides are already preserved and dried--I just need to finish the job of turning the skin into leather. I'm afraid to do anything until I figure out how to do that without ruining the feathers though.

I did bookmark the site though, because it's interesting! Thanks!


----------

